# [SOLVED] Radeon 6950 with no display



## Kaotaki (Jun 15, 2013)

A friend bought a new PC tower as their other one was pretty rubbish at cooling. They asked me to move it all over as I built their pc for them, so I agreed. After moving it all over, we found that the graphics card didn't fit. And then, I remembered the stand-off screws, so I used those and it fit. 

But then the graphics card wouldn't work and the red light came on (XFX Radeon 6950 2GB). We tried everything we could think of, the internet wasn't helping much either. I tried the graphics card in my PC (I have XFX Radeon 6850 1GB) and it worked perfectly fine. We tried my graphics card in their pc, and it made no difference. So, he bought a new motherboard, an ASUS M5A97, and I fitted that. It still didn't work. The red light was still coming on and there was no signal on the monitor. So, I tried moving it back to the other case to see if that made a difference as it worked fine before. Still nothing. I tried my PSU, which is an Antec (not too sure which one, my brother bought it for me) and the red light was gone. However, there was still no signal between the graphics card and the monitor. So, I tried my monitor that I have just upgraded from and a DVI cable, both ports on the graphics card AND the HDMI port, and it still had no signal.

All we've managed to work out is that his PSU doesn't like his graphics card suddenly.

Do you have any suggestions as to what it could be? I can't think of anything else and I have never encountered this before. Three IT tech friends don't know either.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Radeon 6950 with no display*

This might be a very simple question but are you plugging in any extra cpu power cable the motherboard may have such as a 4 or 8 pin.


----------



## Kaotaki (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Radeon 6950 with no display*

Everything is plugged in correctly, I have even triple checked with the motherboard manual incase I have missed anything and I haven't. I've built many computers before and they have all been fine, I built this one and then moving it to another case seemed to start something.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Radeon 6950 with no display*

If I'm understanding correctly, you transferred the components from one case to another and did not install any standoffs? 
What are we working with?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Kaotaki (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Radeon 6950 with no display*

I installed the standoffs after first installing the motherboard and noticing the graphics card did not fit in the case properly.
ASUS M5A97,
AMD Phenom II x4 965 3.4GHZ
Corsair Vengeance 2x4gb 1600mhz
XFX AMD Radeon HD 6590 2GB
Cit 750w / Antec 750w (not too sure of the models, just the brands and wattage)
The new case is Cooler Master Silencio 550 USB3.0 ATX Case.

The build is only 8 months old.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Radeon 6950 with no display*

The CIT PSU is poor quality and certainly suspect. My best advice is to do a bench test precisely as described below using your PSU or another known good 620W minimum good quality PSU.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Kaotaki (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Radeon 6950 with no display*

Hi, I tried this out and got a spark from the Power switch section on the motherboard. The PSU fan span once but it didn't work, so I plugged in the power switch cable connector from the case. I powered it with this, and there was no video. We tried a brand new 800W Corsair PSU, the CS800. I swapped out the ram sticks, tried one by one, still nothing. Tried different ports with the graphics card, still nothing. I tried using my hard drive instead of theirs, still nothing. I swapped the processor for my old AMD Athlon II x4 3.1ghz which is an AM3 socket, and it still didn't do anything. Tried the old motherboard, still nothing. I noticed on his processor, however, that one pin was slightly bent. He said that he had been trying to get it working himself and tried moving things but panicked as he doesn't trust himself near the hardware. I tried to bend it back and slot it in, but it would not go in after this. As it is only 8 months old, would AMD replace it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Radeon 6950 with no display*

User damage to CPU's/Mobo's is not covered under warranty but it never hurts to request an RMA.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Radeon 6950 with no display*

Can you provide any close up pics?


----------



## Kaotaki (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Radeon 6950 with no display*

He has ordered a new processor which will arrive tomorrow. I will fit it. If it still doesn't work after swapping out everything, then I will post a pic.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Radeon 6950 with no display*

Test on the bench and don't use that CIT PSU.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Radeon 6950 with no display*

By any chance did you try to start the system before installing the standoffs under the motherboard?


----------



## Kaotaki (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Radeon 6950 with no display*

No, I didn't. I forgot about them as my case came with standoffs already fitted. But when I realised it didn't fit properly, I remembered why.


----------



## Kaotaki (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Radeon 6950 with no display*

We've got it working now. Changed to an AMD FX-6300 processor and it suddenly started working. Had to reinstall windows but that was expected. Thank you.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Good for you it almost had to be that.


----------

